# M3 getting ticket



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

I was just before going onto the 101 East when I saw a motor cop writing a ticket to a Imola Red M3... driver was laughing... big stickers on the side said something like C&Cwheels.com...:dunno: Speeding...:dunno:


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Sounds liek Flying Dutchman...


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

That's what I was thinking. Mine is still in Germany... so it wasn't me! 



Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Sounds liek Flying Dutchman...


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MG67 said:


> I was just before going onto the 101 East when I saw a motor cop writing a ticket to a Imola Red M3... driver was laughing... big stickers on the side said something like C&Cwheels.com... Speeding...


This one?
:dunno:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Jon said:


> This one?
> :dunno:


 That's it...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Don't think those rims were on the car...


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Maybe he was still giggling from winning another non-SCCA sanctioned street race?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

SergioK said:


> Maybe he was still giggling from winning another non-SCCA sanctioned street race?


 Looked like it...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

MG67 said:


> Looked like it...


 I was pm'ing with him today, it was something else but maybe he will explain himself...:dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I still remember his take on 'M3 vs. Corvette on Mulholland' from a while back so it's ok, I can do without his explanation.


----------



## FlyingDutchMan (Jul 18, 2003)

Jeez... I gotta watch what I am doing around L.A. You guys got eyes and ears everywhere. 

I made a right on red on the De Soto on ramp, which apparently isn't allowed. So when we got pulled over the officer was giving us the full South Park, "respect my authoritay" routine and we couldn't keep straight faces. So he went to town writing fix it tickets for no front plate, window tint etc. 

He went on to tell us that he's "pulled of lots of Ferrari's and they all had front licence plates..so therefore there is not reason you shouldn't have one, because this car is a lot less expensive than a Ferrari." 

My buddy and I just looked at each other...what does that have to do with the price of tea in China. 

Anyway...that was citaiont number 24 or 25 since I was 16. I'll just add it to the pile.


----------



## 16hr Day (Apr 17, 2004)

FlyingDutchMan said:


> Jeez... I gotta watch what I am doing around L.A. You guys got eyes and ears everywhere.
> 
> I made a right on red on the De Soto on ramp, which apparently isn't allowed. So when we got pulled over the officer was giving us the full South Park, "respect my authoritay" routine and we couldn't keep straight faces. So he went to town writing fix it tickets for no front plate, window tint etc.
> 
> ...


just let me know when you are getting on the 101 in the west valley. This way you can run interception for me all the way to the 405!! Congrats on the citations. Niether one of my cars have front plates and niether one of my cars are Ferrari's either. perhaps that's my problem??? :dunno:


----------

